# Canon EOS 20D



## ichbinderpicknicker (30. Oktober 2004)

Moin,
da die Kamera ja jetzt lieferbar ist, wollte ich fragen, welches Objektiv Ihr mir dazu empfehlen könnt. Ja ja, ich weiß, erst das viele Geld für die Kamera ausgeben und am Objektiv sparen. Aber ich will halt nicht mehr als 400 Euro ausgeben!

Grüße


----------



## Joh (31. Oktober 2004)

Ich kann dir das TAMRON XR Di 28-75mm 1:2,8 empfehlen.
Ich benutze es selber. Ist sehr Lichtstark und sauscharf.
Preis ca. 289€ z.B. Hier! 

Ach übrigens, ich hasse Crosspostings!

http://www.dslr-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17351


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Oktober 2004)

@ Joh:
Egal ob du es hasst oder nicht, es spricht nichts dagegen,
wenn sich jemand in mehreren Foren informieren will.
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich einen schönen Restsonntag
voll entspannter Geisteselastizität.


----------

